# What are your favorite Grain-Free treats?



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

My dog loves the Free Range Catch of the Day and the Evo Wild Cravings.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Healthy Omega's Salmon or Chicken treats! :smile:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Freeze dried beef liver, freeze dried chicken, freeze dried beef and lamb lung, any dried meat....heck....my dogs love everything.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Grain Free treats I use Evo Wild Cravings chicken/turkey and red.

But their FAVORITE treats are Granny Smith Apples and Honest Kitchen Smooches.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We always get Pet Botanics Omega treats. Here's a link for online shopping since that is generally cheaper than buying them at a store.

Products


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

My dog's fav are these...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Mine are the Wellness Pure Rewards wellness pure rewards dog treats - Google Product Search

I like to get the venison and salmon kind.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs just told me that their new favorite treat is I Q Treats 100% wild salmon cookies. Canine Genius | The orignial smart toy for dogs! and their other favorite is 100% natural liver treats by Etta Says! Etta Says!, Inc. All Natural Freeze-dried Liver Treats, and Eco-friendly Dog Products :: Home


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> We always get Pet Botanics Omega treats. Here's a link for online shopping since that is generally cheaper than buying them at a store.


Ooooh, it's Pet Botanics! I couldn't remember the brand name! :redface:


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

I just ordered the Pet Botanics for her to try, they look great! I found them cheap.

Pet Botanics - Omega Treats Wild Salmon 6oz #78806


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They are sometimes on major sale and we buy like 100 bags at once (they are only like $.40 per bag or something). We always have a bag with us when we take the dogs someplace, training is an ongoing thing in our pack. The omega treats that king wholesale has are "expired" from their best buy date but they are just harder and perfectly safe to feed to a dog. You might want to keep an eye on this site for when they might have them again.

OMEGA Treats from King Wholesale Pet Supplies


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Their favorite treats are the chicken breast I put in the dehydrator and the beef liver (stinky) I dehydrate and the chicken live dehydrated. Everyone here knows I do the liver outside (P. U. ) but they do love these treats LOL a bit too much I must say!:biggrin:
Then I did just buy the EVO wild cravings grain free and the wellness grain free. I also get weight management ones which I have to admit I have not gotten these in a while now. With dehydrating the treat seems to be the best and I like that they have no nothing in them just pure dehydrated meat or organ!:wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Primal dehydrated chicken jerky strips, Evo wild cravings, Stella & Chewey's Carnivore Crunchies.


----------



## BRule (Apr 20, 2010)

The treats arrived yesterday and Elli loves them! Thanks to those for the recommendation.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

BRule said:


> The treats arrived yesterday and Elli loves them! Thanks to those for the recommendation.


We LOVE those treats. We'll dump a bag out and use a knife to cut them into 4-6 pieces for training treats. They're too big for training purposes...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I also got the omega treats from kingwholesale when they were on sale, still have a box full in my closet, great for training. 

I buy these dehydrated turkey treats by Sittin' Pretty, they are very reasonably priced and Uno loves them

Sittin Pretty, Dog Treat Trky Stck, 26.5-Ounce (3 Pack): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

or these
Amazon.com: Organic Turkey Nuggets - 3 lbs: Home & Garden

I also recently came across these treats and my dog flips for them, they are kinda greasy and smell like fish, but good value as well and all natural:
Amazon.com: Lakse Kronch Salmon Treats for Dogs: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

For a really special special treat, Rocky (and all my other chows past) loves nothing better then string cheese. He and my son will sit there and share a stick together. They are both so skinny that I have to search and make sure I get the 100 % all natural full fat kind....no diet cheese for the two of them! If we even head for the cheese drawer or say the word "cheese' Rocky's eyes light up, and he only gets it about once every two weeks!


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

1. free range lamb lung, i buy here, Free Range Dog Chews BAA Lamb Lung

2. Primal Dry Roast Chix Jerky - i buy here, Primal Dry Roasted Jerky Chicken Chips Dog Treat | PetFoodDirect.com

3. Whole Life Cod - i buy here, www.heartypet.com - Whole Life Freeze Dried Cod Treat

gotta love 'em!


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

His own kibble.


----------

